# cleaning baking stones



## danimalarkey (Sep 23, 2005)

so, I borrowed a baking stone from a friend. some pizza sauce spilled onto the stone, and now there's a lovely black patch on the stone. Can I wash this stain away? I don't want the stone to absorb any soap or cleansers. Will the stain affect performance? Quite frankly, I don't care if the stone is ugly, since it usually sits in my oven.

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There was a past thread on this. I know mine is pretty stained. RAndom bits of cheese oil from focaccia and such.

As I recall, you can bake it mostly clean?

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ng+stone+clean

Here's the original discussion. Lots of ideas.

Phil


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

leave it be. Ever seen the deck of a pizza oven? It'll take care of itself.


----------



## danimalarkey (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who fouls up his baking stone. Thanks for the advice/link.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Those kind of stains give the stone "character" IMO.

Jock


----------

